# Smart Blue Ray/DVD players - which one



## Bowler1 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm not feeling so smart trying to figure out the answer of which one to buy so I'm in need of help.

I already have a good HD TV, it's a little bit old and not smart like me, but it's not old enough to get shot of yet - anyway it's a big 50" and if I got rid of it the wee woman would want a smaller TV and that's not happening!

So I need to get smart while keeping my TV and that means a smart blue ray player, ideally one that can down load to memory from netflicks and all other online movie providers. Even better if it could take naughty free movies direct from the internet or laptop! There are loads of WiFi players out there, 3D etc. and I can't decide what to do. I have a perferance for Panasonic as all my other kit is from them, but I'm not all that fussy if other recommendations come in. 

Mostly I'm confused about the memory download, do these players download to memory or just stream movies? I'd like to download to memory, as I can return and play movies later. 

So please help, I want to make my TV smart while keeping the old model!


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 18, 2013)

There may be much more high end equipment available that I'm unaware of but my devices merely stream. For about $100 (US) you can get a reasonable play that does quite a bit. They will connect you player to the internet and do anything you can do with your computer. As far as 3D, that would require a new television. The monitor has to be compatible to the player for the new style 3D. The older red/cyan 3 D will work with any TV. I spent a good bit on the 3D TV but really have used it in that capacity very little.


----------



## Bowler1 (Apr 18, 2013)

So just get a good WiFi blue ray player for all streaming?

Not that I'd do any of this stuff, far from, but can you stream illegal downloads?


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 18, 2013)

Never tried it but I imagine people do. The software built into the players would probably require modifications to do so.


----------



## Bowler1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Modifications are a step too much for me. Alright I'll gear up with a mid-range WiFi model and skip the 3D for now. Thank you, buddy.


----------

